# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΟΛΛΗΣΗ Rilon ARC 140

## G.POL

Kαλησπερα σε ολους.
Προ ημερων μου εφερε καποιος την συγκεκριμενη ηλεκτροκολληση,η οποια οταν ξεκιναγε να κολλησει μετα απο μισο λεπτο του εβγαζε ενδειξη O.C.
Ανοιγοντας την, οπτικα διαπιστωσα εναν σκασμενο πυκνωτη 475Κ/250V,τον οποιο και αλλαξα με ενα 470Κ/250V(γιατι δεν ειχα τον ιδιο).
Η συσκευη δουλεψε κανονικα,αλλα σημερα με ενοχλησε ο κατοχος οτι δεν του δουλευει το ηλεκτροδιο αλουμινιου.
Ενω πρωτα ισχυριζοταν οτι του επαιζε!
Τι μπορει να φταιει?
Ανεβαζω μερικες φωτο απο τη συσκευη,μηπως υπαρχει κανενα service manual γιατι δεν μπορω να το βρω?
Ευχαριστω θερμα.

20190613_103139.jpg20190613_103123.jpg20190612_104113.jpg

----------


## gep58

Σύμφωνα με την κωδικοποίηση των πυκνωτών το 3ο στοιχείο είναι ο πολλαπλασιαστής και το γράμμα η ανοχή. Έτσι ένας πυκνωτής 475Κ έχει χωρητικότητα 4,7μ με ανοχή 10%, ένας 474Κ = 470n 10%, ενώ ένας 470Κ = 47ρ με 10% ανοχή. Επομένως καμία σχέση μεταξύ τους ως προς την χωρητικότητα και φυσικά και ως προς το μέγεθος.

Στη περίπτωση όμως της παρακάτω εικόνας δεν έχουμε την ίδια κωδικοποίηση. Πρόκειται για πυκνωτή χωρητικότητας 47n με 10% ανοχή.

http://kaizerpowerelectronics.dk/wp-...50-480x480.jpg

----------

G.POL (19-06-19)

----------


## G.POL

Έχεις δίκιο.άρα πρέπει να βρω έναν ίδιο.Προφανώς γιαυτό και δεν σηκώνει το ηλεκτρόδιο αλουμινίου?

----------


## gep58

Αυτό είναι το σωστό σε πρώτη φάση. Κι όχι μόνο ίδιο στην χωρητικότητα/τάση αλλά και στο υλικό κατασκευής. CL21 ή CBB21 κατά τα ασιατικά ή ΜΚΤ κατά τα ευρωπαϊκά πρότυπα (Metallised Polyester Film).
Το αν θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα δεν είμαι σε θέση να το γνωρίζω. Εξαρτάται τι δουλειά κάνει ο πυκνωτής στην θέση που βρίσκεται ή αν υπάρχει κι άλλο θέμα στην πλακέτα της μηχανής.

----------

G.POL (19-06-19)

----------


## G.POL

> Εξαρτάται τι δουλειά κάνει ο πυκνωτής στην θέση που βρίσκεται ή αν υπάρχει κι άλλο θέμα στην πλακέτα της μηχανής.


επειδη δεν μπορω να βρω το service manual της συγκεκριμενης,ανεβαζω μια φωτογραφια ακομα για να δεις σε ποιο σημειο βρισκεται ο πυκνωτης που αλλαξα
rilon arc140.jpg
οπως και ναχει ,θα πρεπει να αλλαχθει με τον ιδιο ακριβως ,γαι να αποκλεισω κατι αλλο στη συνεχεια.

----------


## gep58

Συμφωνώ με την σκέψη σου. Κάνε την αλλαγή και δοκίμασε να δεις αν λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Η εικόνα δεν μου λέει κάτι αφού δεν γνωρίζω την συγκεκριμένη μηχανή.

----------

G.POL (20-06-19)

----------


## mtzag

αλλαξε και τους 3.
Αν χαλασε ο ενας οι αλλοι γιατι να μη χαλασανε? απο την ιδια παρτιδα ειναι..

----------


## chipakos-original

Με αυτή τη μηχανή κόλλαγε ο πελάτης ηλεκτρόδιο αλουμινίου????Εννοώ κόλλησε ποτέ έστω και 1 ηλεκτρόδιο ??

----------

mikemtb73 (30-07-19)

----------

